# Not a good day in Genoa



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

Except for the truck driver::

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/08/14/italian-bridge-collapses-police-say.html


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...italy-leaving-22-dead-8-injured/507-583877331


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/nationa...-Italy-Highway-Bridge-Collapse-490804221.html


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 14, 2018)

Interesting there is no traffic on this so far on the structural engineering forums.

I'm following this one closely.


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Interesting there is no traffic on this so far on the structural engineering forums.
> 
> I'm following this one closely.




Sounds like built in the 60’s

Not maintained

People possibly doing maintence on it??  Sound familiar?? Maybe a little extra weight ?

Storm going on.


Maybe not properly supported span?? To clear some area below???


----------



## ICE (Aug 14, 2018)

Rotten from the inside out.


----------



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

Just saw another video

It took down one of the towers???


----------

